# Gangnam style?



## Stratelier (Nov 15, 2012)

You guys probably already heard about some music video by a Korean artist that apparently went viral on YouTube, right?  (I'm always late to those kinds of parties.)

Anyway, after hearing the tune on _Dancing With The Stars_ (when the contestants performed a group dance) and on a morning talk show (with PSY himself as a guest), I figured I'd search the 'Tube and see what all this hubbub is about:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M660rjNCH0A


----------



## ZZ_Cat (Nov 17, 2012)

I personally think it's more commercialized rubbish for the masses.
I'm stickin' with MetallicA and ZZ Top.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 17, 2012)

Stratadrake said:


> You guys probably already heard about some music video by a Korean artist that apparently went viral on YouTube, right?  (I'm always late to those kinds of parties.)
> 
> Anyway, after hearing the tune on _Dancing With The Stars_ (when the contestants performed a group dance) and on a morning talk show (with PSY himself as a guest), I figured I'd search the 'Tube and see what all this hubbub is about:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M660rjNCH0A



You're about three months too late, Broseph.



ZZ_Cat said:


> I personally think it's more commercialized rubbish for the masses.
> I'm stickin' with MetallicA and ZZ Top.



Oh the irony!


----------



## Ansitru (Nov 17, 2012)

Saliva said:


> Oh the irony!



You beat me to it. >:C


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 17, 2012)

Ansitru said:


> You beat me to it. >:C



Heh.

Metallica isn't bad. I still have their discog on my hard drive. But implying they're even REMOTELY underground or unconventional is just about the stupidest fucking thing you can say.


----------



## Mehru (Nov 17, 2012)

ZZ Top weren't too commercialized apart from La Grange.

Also, that feel when gangnam style was fucking stupid.


----------

